# The Adopt a Dog NorthEast charity support thread



## Pix (21 November 2010)

Right, over the past couple of days Adopt-a-Dog North East has become the AAD unofficial charity, and fair enough, how many of us have begged a 10 page puppy guide of CAYLA?  Or read her updates on the dogs she's received... some people here have even found their dogs through her rescue centre  

However, we are now at the point where AAD is getting full of threads about who is doing what in terms of raising money/offering admin help/getting the website running etc.

It's amazing the amount of help and ideas and support that have been offered, but we're now in danger of losing all that input because there are so many threads they fall off the first page. To that I say... BUM! Add to that, the fact that this kind of admin requires much throwing of monkey poo (least it does here ) I would hate for anybody to post a query about their dog only to have it chucked down the page whilst we argue over logo colours 

So! Here is the website for Adopt-a-Dog North East...

http://www.adoptadognortheast.co.uk 

(Yes we have a proper domain that works now )

We have a page on Facebook, which you can find through search on FB itself or by clicking the button on the left of each page on our site. It's dead easy to do, costs you nothing, and helps spread he word around 

So far the people you might need to PM for a stern word are:

CAYLA - Does all the actual dog stuff, like feeding them, medical treatment, giving them a home/organising new ones, and calling them cruel names. For the love of god, save a dog from Cayla! 

Pix - For any queries/slapping for online content such as the website, Facebook page, registry links etc

Vizslak - She mad the logo. She may do e-maily stuff too. This depends on our level of bullying.

Galupy - She's the Calendar girl! We're having a very exciting competition soon for a 2012 calendar, featuring your dogs in Olympic poses, watch the site/FB page for details. 

CareyR -  Busy doing admin type things, hopefully (assuming she does as she's told) sourcing hoodies etc for us to have a spanky merch site.

Blackcob - Shall be our model for such hoodies..... (runs before another beating)

littlemisslauren - Has a place that might be suitable for us to run a dog show (complete with mini agility course). Watch this space for info 

Previous, yet recent threads. Well worth a read for sh**s and giggles if no other reason:

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=416904

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=416896

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=416859

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=416746

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=416463

The thread that started it all:

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=416229

And, if you can help with home checks!...
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=416499

You may all henceforth continue all your wonderful squabbles, discussions and idea suggestions right here!  If they need a thread of their own, go ahead. But if they can go here then please do. It's much easier for us all to keep up in terms of the website/FB/arguments/fundraising events/arguing over CAYLAS meanness/what's going on/etc, and it keeps the rest of the forum fairly 'clean'.

Now if anyone knows who I have to beg to make this stickied.....


----------



## CAYLA (21 November 2010)

Oh, what a good idea, I was actually getting a little worried peoples posts where not getting enough attention, good on you, you little smart arse

I was reading the gossip post in SB and it dissapeared, can I discuss that here

You forget, I have also ordered a scottie dog and a bone cake cutter and e.mailed rajpack summit for boxes, and I will be baking


----------



## WoopsiiD (21 November 2010)

Can I just ask if you did the easyfundraising thing as I am holding off on online shopping but can't wait much longer as some prezzies need shipping....


----------



## Pix (21 November 2010)

Oooops my mistake!

*edit*  Cayla will soon be going door-to-door in a neighborhood near you, wearing a very dodgy little brown uniform and demanding you buy her scottie/bone shaped dog biscuits. 

ETS cayla will have to check easyfundraising tonight/tomo for you, I think it's something she was working on over the past couple of days?


----------



## CAYLA (21 November 2010)

WoopsiiD said:



			Can I just ask if you did the easyfundraising thing as I am holding off on online shopping but can't wait much longer as some prezzies need shipping....
		
Click to expand...

Was sorting the paypal crap which was a nightmare.

Instruct me woopsi and I shall do what needs to be done


----------



## CAYLA (21 November 2010)

Pix said:



			Oooops my mistake!

*edit*  Cayla will soon be going door-to-door in a neighborhood near you, wearing a very dodgy little brown uniform and demanding you buy her scottie/bone shaped dog biscuits. 

ETS cayla will have to check easyfundraising tonight/tomo for you, I think it's something she was working on over the past couple of days?
		
Click to expand...

Actually thats a good job for number 6....I mean LittlemissLauren, hire a dog costume, and send her door to door, she will be so thankful to you Pix for that

I will of course sell mine online and in the vets


----------



## CAYLA (21 November 2010)

Here is a fb copy of all our rescues having free play one summer, random I know but was sin photo bucket


----------



## FestiveSpirit (21 November 2010)

I've asked for this one to be stickied 

How does anyone have the faintest idea how many hoodies I should be sourcing, and in what sizes 

Do we actually have any cash to buy up front Cayla?


----------



## MurphysMinder (21 November 2010)

As mentioned on one of the other threads, I could poss get a quote for hoodies.  Obv Cayla isn't going to want to put a lot of money into stock that is just sitting there.  The first big expense is setting up the disk for either embroidery or screen printing, then possible just hold a small stock of say 6 x medium, 6 x large and 6 x XL. Nice as it would be to have a huge choice of colours again just maybe navy and black or something would be best for starters. That is how the shop I work for supplies customers, some bigger firms may want you to take a larger first order, but overall prices might be cheaper. I will ask next wek if you want and try and get a very rough idea of costings.


----------



## FestiveSpirit (21 November 2010)

MM that would be fantastic and wonderful, thank you SO much   I think we are going to have to go with screen printed, I am sure it is cheaper and I cannot remember the last time I actually bought an embroidered hoody so I guess most people use screen printing now?

I would agree, black and blue are our starter colours with the logos in white?


----------



## MurphysMinder (21 November 2010)

Okay, will find out more. He actually does more embroidery, but I think that is because it is mainly corporate stuff and probably looks a bit smarter and maybe lasts longer.  I think the only downside of screen printing is that he has to have a large amountof the sticky things (technical term) ordered in, whereas embroidery can be done on an as and when once the design is sorted.  Anyway, will look into it, but should add I suspect it will be New year before anything can be done if you do go with him, he has a load of stuff waiting to be done, and as it is a shop as well we are (hopefully) really busy running up to Christmas.  I will get some prices as soon as I can and let you know.


----------



## Pix (21 November 2010)

I've put us on Easyfundraising, but it can take 24-48 hours for us to go 'live' on there.


----------



## dingle12 (21 November 2010)

My boss does stiching for jumpers and gets hoodies cheap i can have a word with him if you want and see if he can help.


----------



## CorvusCorax (21 November 2010)

If you need any PRing/marketing/getting stories place/press released/wordy-typing give me a bell.


----------



## FestiveSpirit (21 November 2010)

dingle12 said:



			My boss does stiching for jumpers and gets hoodies cheap i can have a word with him if you want and see if he can help.
		
Click to expand...

Yes please Dingle12 that would be great


----------



## dingle12 (21 November 2010)

Ive just printed of the logo to ask him, what are you wanting black hoodies with white logo on the chest?? how many are you wanting roughley?


----------



## FestiveSpirit (21 November 2010)

dingle12 said:



			Ive just printed of the logo to ask him, what are you wanting black hoodies with white logo on the chest?? how many are you wanting roughley?
		
Click to expand...

MM suggested 18 in total - 6 medium, 6 large, 6 XL?  Got to be decent heavyweight ones, I would personally say the logo either on the centre of the back or on the chest. Hmmm, I am thinking a new thread is required here...


----------



## Jim Moriarty (21 November 2010)

Not wishing to step on toes or put anyone's nose out of joint but, have you considered utilizing a service like CafePress?

A no-capital-required inclusive service.


----------



## dingle12 (21 November 2010)

Only thing with printing the logo is they come off after a while, i am going to see what the cheapest he can do for stitching. I will see him tom i know he gets t shirts , jumpers and hoodies cheap.


----------



## FestiveSpirit (21 November 2010)

dingle12 said:



			Only thing with printing the logo is they come off after a while, i am going to see what the cheapest he can do for stitching. I will see him tom i know he gets t shirts , jumpers and hoodies cheap.
		
Click to expand...

OK - I have had a look online and they are really easy to get done   More quotes the better though!


----------



## CAYLA (21 November 2010)

Have read through, I understand 

Thanx everyone for the input MM, CC, Dingey, Jim R and Crey the fairey

I WILL BE PAYING OBS, SEND THE BILL TO ME


----------



## Pix (21 November 2010)

Flock doesn't crack or come off like the vinyl stuff, and is usually cheaper than stitching I think. Just to further complicate matters


----------



## Vizslak (21 November 2010)

I want a iccle one, so you need 1 at least small probably xs hoodie!


----------



## littlemisslauren (21 November 2010)

CAYLA said:



			Actually thats a good job for number 6....I mean LittlemissLauren, hire a dog costume, and send her door to door, she will be so thankful to you Pix for that

I will of course sell mine online and in the vets

Click to expand...

 I work my (rather large) butt off at work all day and come home to suggestions I dress like a dog and go door to door  LOVELY!


----------



## Pix (21 November 2010)

littlemisslauren said:



 I work my (rather large) butt off at work all day and come home to suggestions I dress like a dog and go door to door  LOVELY!
		
Click to expand...

Chin up, dog costumes are 'in' this season....



On an online-related note, we now have our own custom header at the top of the page! Wheee! We did have one earlier, for all of er..... 2 minutes, I think it was, and then Cayla moaned on about the colours and the fonts and liking the template one, blah, blah, the things I put up with  She isn't online at the moment so she can't moan about the new one I've just done. Good times!

Erm, for anyone that checked out Phoebie and Phantom after the FB update, Cayla (*shakes fist*) muddled up the description. The little tri-colour is in fact Phoebie, and Phantom is her b/w brother 

I've added little photos of the current dogs available down the side of each page. Clicking on one takes you straight to the 'dogs needing homes' page. Mishka (the shmexy looking mal) will be there in the next hour or so, I'm just formatting her write up.

*breathes* continue as you were


----------



## FestiveSpirit (21 November 2010)

Pix said:



			Erm, for anyone that checked out Phoebie and Phantom after the FB update, Cayla (*shakes fist*) muddled up the description. The little tri-colour is in fact Phoebie, and Phantom is her b/w brother 

Click to expand...


Yayyy that means I want Phantom, a dog would be much easier   Or Rivet of course 

I have promised TFC we wont post anything anywhere else ever ever ever about Adopt a Dog how he has kindly stickied this thread for us BTW, so please all comply


----------



## Galupy (21 November 2010)

Nice sticky!

Ok, we need help deciding what type of calendar we should do so that we can finish planning.  Here are the options (examples only) ...

1)  A large (about 8.5"x11") wall calendar:  http://www.ozpetshop.com.au/product_info.php/products_id/2567

2)  Same as above, but a mini (about 5"x5").

3)  A flip desk calendar:  http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/244343719/2011_desk_calendar_plastic_table_calendar.html

4)  A CD style desk calendar: http://store.theonion.com/product/onion-desk-calendar-animals-rotating-months,182/

5)  Slimline calendar: http://www.chinatraderonline.com/Calendar/Memo-Holder-Calendar/Slimline-Engagement-Calendar-095053487.htm


Please let me know which one you prefer.  Please don't pick the first one just because there are skinny dogs on it .

Once we've made a decision, is there anyone who could look into printing costs for that one and the runner up so that we can make sure it is feasible?  I've looked over here and have seen that the CD one and the mini are about the same and the large wall ones are more expensive but they would hold more photos so we could sell some spots and advertising in addition to doing the competition.  Any volunteers?


----------



## Pix (21 November 2010)

As a buyer/entrant I think I would like the options of large wall and CD desk the most, but will depend on costs required to produce. If we went with just one then possibly wall, that's what I would expect from a calendar if I were buying one?

In other news, Mishka, a lovely malamute girl, is now on the site. I felt really quite sad writing up her description, she's been with cayla for a while. No reason other than she needs an owner that 'gets' the breed, so if you wolfydog people know somebody who might have space please give her a look


----------



## Cinnamontoast (21 November 2010)

JimMoriarty said:



			Not wishing to step on toes or put anyone's nose out of joint but, have you considered utilizing a service like CafePress?

A no-capital-required inclusive service.
		
Click to expand...

I have stuff from them and it's good quality. 

JimM-as in the Goon show? Surely not?! Or Sherlock Holmes?


----------



## CAYLA (21 November 2010)

I like the 1st, and not because of skinnies
and the 5th, just because they look good, and the desk ones do too, but would u not need a display thing for the desk one?

I could e.mail the print company I use for my boarding flyers but they are bloody expensive, but it I say how many hits we have had on site and say we will give them an advertising spot they may give a deal *does not hold breath* or someone else could try with anyone they know that prints? maybe someone in SB prints?
Maybe some genius can make calanders


----------



## Pix (21 November 2010)

To knock down prices tell people the comp is running for several months on the site as well as facebook, and that we are happy to display 'sponsored by' on all associated content. Only if it's a great deal though


----------



## Galupy (21 November 2010)

The printing companies I saw over here offered the display case with the printing - e.g.  http://www.calendarmakers.com/create+a+calendar+online.  These are $5 to print I think it says.

Are you sure it wasn't the skinnies?  

Maybe if you try your printers someone else can try somewhere else and we could compare?  If they all seem really bad, I can also see if it would be cheaper in the long run to print them here and ship them.


----------



## Galupy (21 November 2010)

Pix said:



			To knock down prices tell people the comp is running for several months on the site as well as facebook, and that we are happy to display 'sponsored by' on all associated content. Only if it's a great deal though 

Click to expand...


That's a great idea!


----------



## Charem (21 November 2010)

Hi all!

Just caught up with this, website looks fab and love the idea for calanders/hoodies. I would love to help in anyway possible (unfortunatly travelling that far up north for ***** shovelling may be just a tad too far for someone from the south west!). I do however do the odd cartoon in my spare time and would be more than happy to do some for you to use as you see fit. Let me know and keep up the good work! xxx


----------



## Pix (21 November 2010)

Charem said:



			Hi all!

Just caught up with this, website looks fab and love the idea for calanders/hoodies. I would love to help in anyway possible (unfortunatly travelling that far up north for ***** shovelling may be just a tad too far for someone from the south west!). I do however do the odd cartoon in my spare time and would be more than happy to do some for you to use as you see fit. Let me know and keep up the good work! xxx
		
Click to expand...

Cartoons?! Oh, we will find a use for you... don't you worry.... *cackles*


----------



## Charem (21 November 2010)

**quivers with fear**

I've only got one dog related one on this computer, I can post it on here but it is a bit politically incorrect...it was a birthday card for my dad  Don't want to get anyone in trouble!


----------



## Pix (21 November 2010)

Ooooooh! PM it?


----------



## CAYLA (21 November 2010)

Charem said:



			**quivers with fear**

I've only got one dog related one on this computer, I can post it on here but it is a bit politically incorrect...it was a birthday card for my dad  Don't want to get anyone in trouble!
		
Click to expand...

I want to see, I want to see


----------



## CAYLA (21 November 2010)

Can u do characterture's (sp)?


----------



## Galupy (21 November 2010)

I want to see it too!


----------



## Spudlet (21 November 2010)

OK, now don't hit me, but I've found an extraneous apostrophe on the homepage...

If I can help at all with proofreading anything, just let me know, you know I get all picky about these things sometimes


----------



## CAYLA (21 November 2010)

Spudlet said:



			OK, now don't hit me, but I've found an extraneous apostrophe on the homepage...

If I can help at all with proofreading anything, just let me know, you know I get all picky about these things sometimes

Click to expand...

Oh, now did u, I thought it was just me who could not spell and had S h i t punctuation


Muhahahahaha, pix ner ner ner ner ner

U also missed d, from and on one the dog rehomings, but seen as I don't give 2 squits re spelling and typos and punctuation, I really was not bothered, but since spudlet has mentioned things

But spud, u have to admit, even through the mistakes she is a genius and made a fab job


----------



## Pix (21 November 2010)

Spudlet said:



			OK, now don't hit me, but I've found an extraneous apostrophe on the homepage...

If I can help at all with proofreading anything, just let me know, you know I get all picky about these things sometimes

Click to expand...

ARGH! tell me where it is! And feel free to proof read. I'm trying to get content up quickly at the moment and I occasionally rush bits 

ETS- Cayla, I think I know the 'and' you're referring to, I remember editing an 'and' earlier for reasons of a missing d. If it's a different one let me know.

And nernerner back at you! Because.... of ners.... or something..... *goes to sulk*


----------



## CAYLA (21 November 2010)

Galupy said:



			I want to see it too!
		
Click to expand...

I will go e.mail my print company now, and then *cry* when they mail me back with an astounding *erm, no*!

The portrait fella said yes though


----------



## Charem (21 November 2010)

CAYLA said:



			I want to see, I want to see

Click to expand...

It's not 'that' awful, but you know how it is these days  The caption is 'Jack Russell Terrorists' and it has a picture of 3 jack russells done up in a stereotypical 'terrorist' way. Im happy to post it, just dont know how tight HHO is on these type of things...


----------



## CAYLA (21 November 2010)

Charem said:



			It's not 'that' awful, but you know how it is these days  The caption is 'Jack Russell Terrorists' and it has a picture of 3 jack russells done up in a stereotypical 'terrorist' way. Im happy to post it, just dont know how tight HHO is on these type of things...
		
Click to expand...

Jack russells are referred to ask terrorists on here, so that bit wont offend , im sure the pics won't either, there has been worse

I posted a pick of Cavey flashing her tats and gash recently in a street interview


----------



## Charem (21 November 2010)

CAYLA said:



			Jack russells are referred to ask terrorists on here, so that bit wont offend , im sure the pics won't either, ther ehas been worse

Click to expand...

and quite rightly too! Little blighters!







ps: I know the left and middle ones are missing two and a half hind-legs between them, but it was late at night and it had to be sent the following morning!


----------



## Pix (21 November 2010)

Spudlet, was it 'dedication of it's founder Diane'? Or is there MORE I keep missing? *begins to get a little paranoid* 

Hehehe, I like it Charem!


----------



## CAYLA (21 November 2010)

Don't you worry your little head pixie, u are doing a grand job

Lol, re that cartoon, did u make the whole card and do the pic?


Im even editing my posts now and checking typos cos off you obsessive lot, and it's to time consuming I'm going back to illiteracy, it's easier


----------



## dingle12 (21 November 2010)

Is this site any good for whoever is sorting the calenders? if you look on here the prices for 2011 are on.
http://www.corporate-christmas-cards.co.uk/

http://www.corporate-christmas-cards.co.uk/xmas2010brochure.pdf


----------



## FestiveSpirit (21 November 2010)

Ahhhh this is where all the sane people are hiding tonight   Oh bugger no, Cayla is here


----------



## Charem (21 November 2010)

CAYLA said:



			Don't you worry your little head pixie, u are doing a grand job

Lol, re that cartoon, did u make the whole card and do the pic?


Im even editing my posts now and checking typos cos off you obsessive lot, and it's to time consuming I'm going back to illiteracy, it's easier

Click to expand...

yes, although it was just printed on plain card and stuffed in a random envelope I had laying around. Certainly wouldn't meet 'industry standards'!


----------



## CAYLA (21 November 2010)

dingle12 said:



			Is this site any good for whoever is sorting the calenders? if you look on here the prices for 2011 are on.
http://www.corporate-christmas-cards.co.uk/

http://www.corporate-christmas-cards.co.uk/xmas2010brochure.pdf

Click to expand...

Erm, u will sharp find out when u E.mail them me dear, It's seems u have not be deligated (how did that happen), I will be back shortly, when I find more for u to do, let us know what they say though dingey won't you


----------



## CAYLA (21 November 2010)

Charem said:



			yes, although it was just printed on plain card and stuffed in a random envelope I had laying around. Certainly wouldn't meet 'industry standards'!
		
Click to expand...

I read that as..."oh, I can also make cards and Im sure I could sort envelopes too".

Oh....that fab, can u do Xmas cards then?


----------



## CAYLA (21 November 2010)

CareyR said:



			Ahhhh this is where all the sane people are hiding tonight   Oh bugger no, Cayla is here 

Click to expand...

Yeah, I went to me mams and saw the gorgeous Rivet (he was having new dressing put around his fixator), he is a stunning dude that one and sooooooooooo delightfully friendly


----------



## FestiveSpirit (21 November 2010)

CAYLA said:



			Yeah, I went to me mams and saw the gorgeous Rivet (he was having new dressing put around his fixator), he is a stunning dude that one and sooooooooooo delightfully friendly

Click to expand...

Noooooooo


----------



## Charem (21 November 2010)

I can certainly do designs, and will look in to xmas cards/envelopes. 

*whispers to others in AAD 'Gosh she's scary!'**


----------



## CAYLA (21 November 2010)

Charem said:



			I can certainly do designs, and will look in to xmas cards/envelopes. 

*whispers to others in AAD 'Gosh she's scary!'** 

Click to expand...


Sheeeesh, *number 7 is not fmailair with the rules*

Pics of these cards would be a good start though


----------



## CAYLA (21 November 2010)

Has Vizzy gone AWOL?, if so then Spud or Carey could volunteer


----------



## Charem (21 November 2010)

CAYLA said:



			Sheeeesh, *number 7 is not fmailair with the rules*

Pics of these cards would be a good start though

Click to expand...

Wow I have a number, now I feel important 

Well an even better start would be for me to pick up a pencil and start drawing! Any funny ideas would be appreciated as I am currently suffering from minor artistic block. Maybe something your own dogs have done on xmas thats made you laugh/scream? Or a funny xmas/dog related caption I could work with?


----------



## CAYLA (21 November 2010)

A plate full of cookies and milk left and a caption of "this must be a trap" with 2 little mutts making there way towards them, with Xmas tree in back ground.


----------



## CAYLA (21 November 2010)

Check this out guys, I e.mailed petplan, don't worry re my spelling, im sure thye wont mind too much

Hi, we are in the process of setting up a new site, with more than 260 hits in the first day of "not even going live" we thought you may be interested in giving us a petplan link to feature on our site, we would be grateful for any donations from petplan for the feature of the initial links and of course the original offer of a donation for every new policy taken via our site, as an example our old site (now closing to be updated had 29,000 hits.)
(half of our hits where prob me trying to get into the damn thing when it kicked me out all the time)



Thankyou

Michaela 

Adopt a dog 

It's official, I can scrounge with the best of them

They initially mailed me to ask to put their link on the old site


----------



## dingle12 (22 November 2010)

I have emailed a few people for you about these calender. i thought someone was sorting them already? i will get some prices and get back to you. When i go to fat club on tues i will see someone as she has just done all the help for heros calenders so she could help. Plus she is a really good photographer she does weddings. Owt else you want me to try and work my magic on?

ps whats with the new name


----------



## Lady La La (22 November 2010)

Just caught up on all this 

I feel awful as I havent done anything to help 
I'm happy to be someones bi*ch... if one of you important people would like to delagate (sp?) the ***** stuff to me, I'll do whatever you want


----------



## Spudlet (22 November 2010)

Pix said:



			Spudlet, was it 'dedication of it's founder Diane'? Or is there MORE I keep missing? *begins to get a little paranoid* 

Hehehe, I like it Charem! 

Click to expand...

Yes, that was the one! Sorry, had gone to bed last night. I always have to get someone to check my stuff over, it's really hard to spot them when you ahve written something yourself, I find.


----------



## MurphysMinder (22 November 2010)

No 7 (sounds like the Prisoner doesn't it?) if you could do any sort of design with GSDs on I am sure some of the mafia on here would be interested.


----------



## Pix (22 November 2010)

A gsd attached to Santa's arse as he tries to escape back up the chimney?

That would be how Loki would react to some fat bloke in a red suit breaking in at least


----------



## Charem (22 November 2010)

MurphysMinder said:



			No 7 (sounds like the Prisoner doesn't it?) if you could do any sort of design with GSDs on I am sure some of the mafia on here would be interested.

Click to expand...

Wish you guys could have warned me before I joined, i'm now sat in a dark cellar guarded by a rotty with nothing but a sketch pad, pencil and a flickering candle for company! 

I'm sure a GSD will pop up somewhere, afterall they are my favouritest!


----------



## Galupy (22 November 2010)

dingle12 said:



			I have emailed a few people for you about these calender. i thought someone was sorting them already? i will get some prices and get back to you. When i go to fat club on tues i will see someone as she has just done all the help for heros calenders so she could help. Plus she is a really good photographer she does weddings. Owt else you want me to try and work my magic on?

ps whats with the new name  

Click to expand...


dingle12 - I'm setting up the calendar but can't get the quotes or handle the printing properly from over here.  We're almost finished planning so let me know if you need to know any of that kind of stuff to get the quotes.


----------



## Pix (22 November 2010)

JimMoriarty said:



			Not wishing to step on toes or put anyone's nose out of joint but, have you considered utilizing a service like CafePress?

A no-capital-required inclusive service.
		
Click to expand...

*Points to the above quote*

Oh god, I can't believe I'm saying this. Some of you are going to want to lynch me lol 

I've been looking into how I can make it possible for people to buy stuff straight from the website. Now, I can do it. BUT I'm not sure how WELL I can do it. I know you guys won't mind, but we also want strangers to purchase stuff as well, and two of the important rules of selling online are 1) Make it look professional, people need to trust you before they input any card details and 2) Make it as easy and as fast as possible for people to buy what they want. (can you tell half my family are boring e-commerce types? ).

Now like I say I can make it work, but on the current platform the website is using I'm not sure how successful I'll be with points one and two above. In the new year I'll probably be looking at better hosting, with full support for various database formats. It would be fairly easy to integrate shopping cart features then. At the moment though it's more likely to be printable order forms (creates hassle for the customer) or somehow using paypal (creates hassle for the person putting the orders together).

I know the likes of Cafepress and Zazzle only pay you a % of what you sell (don't know what it is off the top of my head mind). But that does reflect the fact that there are absolutely no costs involved in purchasing, creating, and posting the merch. And no effort either, put the designs on your site and wait for the money to roll into your account.

Anyways just thought I would bring it up as I was looking into how I can do it on the website this morning. And I will find a way to make it work if you want, promise! Please don't lynch me or burn me at the stake! 


*Runs off to uni to hide out for the afternoon*


----------



## Pix (22 November 2010)

Oh, if the % received for sales on sites like cafepress/zazzle/spreadshirt is just plain thievery, setting up an Amazon shop is pretty simple to do.

*is now going to be late for lecture ooops!*


----------



## CAYLA (22 November 2010)

Pix said:



			Oh, if the % received for sales on sites like cafepress/zazzle/spreadshirt is just plain thievery, setting up an Amazon shop is pretty simple to do.

*is now going to be late for lecture ooops!*
		
Click to expand...

Eak, *run girl run* we cannot have u being late for lectures or using this an an excuse to be late

Can anyone who has an obsession *coughs* spudlet type people proof read (or whatever you like to call) it read my mail shot (post shot) letter to previous adoptees, and add any more or make it better?


----------



## Rana (22 November 2010)

OCD type proofreader available here   You have my email address, so feel free to send stuff across and I'll have a look at it once I finish my stupid work (amending and sending invoices *yawn*)


----------



## CAYLA (22 November 2010)

Rana said:



			OCD type proofreader available here   You have my email address, so feel free to send stuff across and I'll have a look at it once I finish my stupid work (amending and sending invoices *yawn*)
		
Click to expand...

Thankies, can also give u Dippy updates and I have some little video clips of him.
will copy and paste letter now, if I can find your e.mail in me PM's


----------



## Rana (22 November 2010)

Ooooh Yay, Dippy vids!!  I shall now log onto my email and obsessively press "Refresh" until they arrive 

Shout if you can't find it, can always re-send separately.


----------



## dingle12 (22 November 2010)

Right can get embroidary and the hoodies ect as follows the prices are for logo on left chest then website on the back, boss can have jumpers for the weekend and finger crossed all done within a week.

Hoodies = £11
Jumpers = £11
Fleece jackets = £11
Padded fleece jackets think they are thermal £14
Polo shirts = £8 

He has said go for silver stitching as the white wont last as long but will go white is you want.


He is making no money on them as he showed me the books where the hoodies are coming from, could of done cheaper if nothing on the back.

Let me know what you think of price and if vyou want them.

Regarding the calenders i will see what i can find for you.


----------



## dingle12 (22 November 2010)

How many calenders are you wanting? and what sort? i will get emailing and asking about for you x


----------



## CAYLA (22 November 2010)

Oh wow dingey, thats looks fab to me, I Pm'ed carey with prices for hoodies on another site as in (sell them out ) prices which hwere about £19.99 if I remember, so by the looks of those prices I can pay upfront, the rescue can pay me back when its rich enough, and I wont go hungry in the mean at those prices 

CAREY get on and take a look u spivlet

Clander prices would be fab too dingey, my printers have not replied yet, neither have that rajpack thing about boxes

Galupy may have an idea of how many calander we need hopefully, cos I aint got a clue, I suspect 12, as we def know thos who's dogs are in will want one each the rest are surely a bonus


----------



## CAYLA (22 November 2010)

I think we are going "cost effective" for calanders, but obs nothing to s h a i t e for the sake of a few pennies and going with the "can u give discount for charity" we are advertising the comp on face book and we have "how ever many hits on our site already angle"


----------



## CAYLA (22 November 2010)

Rana said:



			Ooooh Yay, Dippy vids!!  I shall now log onto my email and obsessively press "Refresh" until they arrive 

Shout if you can't find it, can always re-send separately.
		
Click to expand...

Pm me it again R?


----------



## Galupy (22 November 2010)

dingle12 said:



			How many calenders are you wanting? and what sort? i will get emailing and asking about for you x
		
Click to expand...


Can you get prices for any ranges for up to a 100 at a time?  We'll likely handle printing by ordering a small amount to begin with and then potentially doing another printing later if the demand is there.  A range will help us figure out pricing and amounts to do.

Thanks dingle12.


P.S. Cayla: we'll be selling more than 12


----------



## MurphysMinder (22 November 2010)

dingle12 said:



			Right can get embroidary and the hoodies ect as follows the prices are for logo on left chest then website on the back, boss can have jumpers for the weekend and finger crossed all done within a week.

Hoodies = £11
Jumpers = £11
Fleece jackets = £11
Padded fleece jackets think they are thermal £14
Polo shirts = £8 

He has said go for silver stitching as the white wont last as long but will go white is you want.


He is making no money on them as he showed me the books where the hoodies are coming from, could of done cheaper if nothing on the back.

Let me know what you think of price and if vyou want them.

Regarding the calenders i will see what i can find for you.
		
Click to expand...

Those prices are great Dingle, I know for a fact that my boss won't be able to match them, cos he will want to make some profit on them, and is not an animal lover so can't pull on his heart strings.  Also as I said previously the earliest he could prob do them would be January, if your boss can do them asap that would be brill. I agree about silver rather than  white, had been going to mention that, white looks tatty very quickly.


----------



## dingle12 (22 November 2010)

Ive found this for the calenders, ive been playing about ifs a fun site they do everything from mugs, hats, car magnets, posters and banners. It says 50 % calenders slimline ones are from £4.99 but desk ones are only £1.99. If someone sends me the photos i can do it. i have contacted them to see if they can go any cheaper so will let you know but they are the cheapest so far.

Also im not on facebook  is it only C rescue dogs going in? my boys want to be famous 

http://www.vistaprint.co.uk/personalised-calendars.aspx?xnav=TsrImage


----------



## dingle12 (22 November 2010)

MurphysMinder said:



			Those prices are great Dingle, I know for a fact that my boss won't be able to match them, cos he will want to make some profit on them, and is not an animal lover so can't pull on his heart strings.  Also as I said previously the earliest he could prob do them would be January, if your boss can do them asap that would be brill. I agree about silver rather than  white, had been going to mention that, white looks tatty very quickly.
		
Click to expand...

Right just need the numbers now so boss can order the hoddies and need to know if you want any fleeces.
Need sizes and colours.


----------



## Pix (22 November 2010)

Nope anybody can enter their dogs in the comp to be in the calendar  You don't have to be on facebook to enter either, but I think that's where the voting will be, as it's possible to set up special voting pages (somehow, lol).


----------



## dingle12 (22 November 2010)

can someone stick this photo on for me then and tell them to vote 







or


----------



## Pix (22 November 2010)

They have to have an Olympic theme! Galupy will be releasing full details soon I think, so get your camera dusted off and ready


----------



## Galupy (22 November 2010)

dingle12 said:



			can someone stick this photo on for me then and tell them to vote 







or






Click to expand...



Hey dingle12 - thanks for your help getting the prices!  The desk ones do seem pretty cheap - was that for the kind in the CD?  Also, was that per calendar for how many?

Cute piccies!  The calendar is actually going to have an Olympic theme and we are going to be running the competition for about 7 months beginning next month with voting beginning in January.  We're going to ask for the photos to be of dogs depicting different sports each month (choosing from a group of sports so that people have a lot of choice).  I'm going to post on here possibly later today or tomorrow what each month's sports will be as well as some preliminary instructions so that people can get taking pictures.  We'll give the instructions, etc. for entering a few days later but it will likely be paying via Pay Pal (5 pounds per photo) and entry via email (we're still working on the email we'll use).

Stay tuned!


----------



## Galupy (22 November 2010)

Pix said:



			They have to have an Olympic theme! Galupy will be releasing full details soon I think, so get your camera dusted off and ready 

Click to expand...


My goal was to post an example too ... but I'm not sure the Galupy mutts are going to oblige .  I'll give it a go later on before I post the sports.  Right now, I have to finish my lunch and get back to work to pay the bills .


----------



## FestiveSpirit (22 November 2010)

dingle12 said:



			Right can get embroidary and the hoodies ect as follows the prices are for logo on left chest then website on the back, boss can have jumpers for the weekend and finger crossed all done within a week.

Hoodies = £11
Jumpers = £11
Fleece jackets = £11
Padded fleece jackets think they are thermal £14
Polo shirts = £8 

He has said go for silver stitching as the white wont last as long but will go white is you want.


He is making no money on them as he showed me the books where the hoodies are coming from, could of done cheaper if nothing on the back.

Let me know what you think of price and if vyou want them.

Regarding the calenders i will see what i can find for you.
		
Click to expand...

There is no way I have found anything to remotely match those prices online?  I would say go for them Cayla 

Off to remind myself what Pix said about ordering merchandise...


----------



## FestiveSpirit (22 November 2010)

OK - just re-read what Pix has said about payment.

Dingle12 I have got half a dozen pre-orders but until we decide how we are going to get people to pay I cannot give you details of what is needed?  

Pix/Cayla - what do you want to do?  I suppose with HHO people we can just send a cheque to start off with, or pay via Paypal?


----------



## Pix (22 November 2010)

I had a look at the types of service offered by cafepress and such, and to be honest if Dingle can get them in at those prices we're better off selling ourselves- some of the cafepress/zazzle type sites are an absolute rip off.

Re: ordering, HHO peeps could probably just let us know what they want in terms of size/colour, use the paypal donate and then email whoever is going to be posting them out with details of what they wanted, how they paid (eg paypal email or full name, so that it can be linked up with the right email order), and their address.

For none HHO peeps there are a couple of options. An amazon shop is one, and I'll look into that this evening. Also an ebay shop, though I'm loathe to use ebay as there really is no seller protection at all these days, I've known a few merchants find it more trouble than it's worth as a selling platform.

More fun news!

Carey- there is a lovely picture of your Amy smiling away on the 'how you can help' page  She'll have her story up soon, Cayla is getting in touch with her mum to find out the details on how she ended up in rescue, so that I can do a proper write up on her.

3 more dogs, Lucy, Jake and Bex are now on the site looking for homes.

Domain specific emails has now officially become a pain in the bum. I can't use the free (but admittedly rubbish) service that came with domain, as the CNAME in the DNS settings is pointing at google servers and not the domain registrars servers. I'm looking at other options at the moment.


----------



## Charem (22 November 2010)

Evening all,

Cayla, I've just been having a think. If you still wan't me to do xmas cards, will we be able to get them done in time? When do people buy cards? I never buy them so have no idea! I will have some designs done by Friday as i'm going to use them for family/friends cards anyway. From what i've been told the print companies are pretty quick but when do you recon the deadline would be?


----------



## FestiveSpirit (22 November 2010)

Pix said:



			Re: ordering, HHO peeps could probably just let us know what they want in terms of size/colour, use the paypal donate and then email whoever is going to be posting them out with details of what they wanted, how they paid (eg paypal email or full name, so that it can be linked up with the right email order), and their address.

Carey- there is a lovely picture of your Amy smiling away on the 'how you can help' page  She'll have her story up soon, Cayla is getting in touch with her mum to find out the details on how she ended up in rescue, so that I can do a proper write up on her.
		
Click to expand...

Pix you really are a total genius, I hope Cayla is including you on the charity's payroll now because you are absolutely wonderful   The website is looking just brilliant, and I love seeing Amy on there 

OK - HHO people - *if you want to order a hoodie can you PM me NOW please *with details of:

colour (navy blue or black)
size
Address to send it to
How you will be paying

I will then summarise all this and send it to Cayla, who I assume will be ordering and sending out initially?  

I have some people who I have cheekily assumed would be pre-orders, but need a PM to confirm please   And for those who have PMd me, could you let me have the missing info please?

Thank you


----------



## CAYLA (22 November 2010)

Right Dingey can u order them then, tell me how/who to pay, can everyone please put their size and colour below for Dingey

They will be selling out at £19.99 (is that ok) ? with cheapest possibly postage im asuming maybe £1.99 they should be light weight, If thye are all posted to me, so I post them all out to whoever needs them?

Im happy to pay and people just pay to paypal when they order or when I say "right, im sending them out guys"

SIZE COLOUR NAME  BELOW

1 x Small black fleece
1 x medium black fleece  (for me mam) and her partener


----------



## CAYLA (22 November 2010)

CareyR said:



			Pix you really are a total genius, I hope Cayla is including you on the charity's payroll now because you are absolutely wonderful   The website is looking just brilliant, and I love seeing Amy on there 

OK - HHO people - *if you want to order a hoodie can you PM me NOW please *with details of:

colour (navy blue or black)
size
Address to send it to
How you will be paying

I will then summarise all this and send it to Cayla, who I assume will be ordering and sending out initially?  

I have some people who I have cheekily assumed would be pre-orders, but need a PM to confirm please   And for those who have PMd me, could you let me have the missing info please?

Thank you 

Click to expand...

Erm, Im trying to save your dosh till they are here by me paying....have u decided the "selling out prices yet" or are they selling at £11?


----------



## CAYLA (22 November 2010)

Charem said:



			Evening all,

Cayla, I've just been having a think. If you still wan't me to do xmas cards, will we be able to get them done in time? When do people buy cards? I never buy them so have no idea! I will have some designs done by Friday as i'm going to use them for family/friends cards anyway. From what i've been told the print companies are pretty quick but when do you recon the deadline would be?
		
Click to expand...

I dont usually give Xmas cards till a week or 2 B4 Xmas, do u have any costs for them?


----------



## FestiveSpirit (22 November 2010)

CAYLA said:



			Right Dingey can u order them then, tell me how/who to pay, can everyone please put their size and colour below for Dingey

They will be selling out at £19.99 (is that ok) ? with cheapest possibly postage im asuming maybe £1.99 they should be light weight, If thye are all posted to me, so I post them all out to whoever needs them?

Im happy to pay and people just pay to paypal when they order or when I say "right, im sending them out guys"

SIZE COLOUR NAME  BELOW

1 x Small black fleece
1 x medium black fleece  (for me mam) and her partener
		
Click to expand...

Cayla you have just completely contradicted what I have asked people to do


----------



## CAYLA (22 November 2010)

Right re Amy, its poss worse than I thought I thought she was a straight forward hand in.)

Those who dumped her phoned the a grey rescue and said they had a grey and needed to hand her in, grey resc asked if she was a racer tatooed, NO! and they said are u sure she is a grey? they said well she is a whip x grey, grey rescue said try a few rescues and phone us back, we are a grey rescue, a black grey x whip bitch was then found tied to the gates in a bit of a state the following day, as in bones exposed and freezing cos it was last winter, so ended up with me mam.


----------



## CAYLA (22 November 2010)

CareyR said:



			Cayla you have just completely contradicted what I have asked people to do 

Click to expand...

I cannot dor right for wrong.....*stomps off*


----------



## Pix (22 November 2010)

CAYLA said:



			I cannot dor right for wrong.....*stomps off*
		
Click to expand...

*sings* Now then mardy bum! I see you're frowning, it's like staring down the barrel of a gun! *stops singing*

I've PM'd my order to Carey, who I assume will PM it to you. Or something  Hoodies is for all you smelly bums to organise.

Meh, Amy's story sounds complex! I'll try to make sense of it and write it up in a way that makes sense after I've made sense of it. That kind of thing.

***we're now on easyfundraising! If you would like Adopt-a-Dog to benefit from your Christmas shopping then please take a look at this link http://www.easyfundraising.org.uk/causes/aadne There is over 2000 online shops, including lots of big names like Amazon, and your shopping wont cost you a penny extra!***


----------



## Charem (22 November 2010)

75p per A5 card is the cheapest so far, although they have a minimum order of 100 cards. A friend today said that she used to date someone in a printing company and they're still on good terms so we will see if we can get it cheaper from him.


----------



## FestiveSpirit (22 November 2010)

CAYLA said:



			Right re Amy, its poss worse than I thought I thought she was a straight forward hand in.)

Those who dumped her phoned the a grey rescue and said they had a grey and needed to hand her in, grey resc asked if she was a racer tatooed, NO! and they said are u sure she is a grey? they said well she is a whip x grey, grey rescue said try a few rescues and phone us back, we are a grey rescue, a black grey x whip bitch was then found tied to the gates in a bit of a state the following day, as in bones exposed and freezing cos it was last winter, so ended up with me mam.
		
Click to expand...

OMG   Poor little Amy 

here she is tonight....


----------



## CAYLA (22 November 2010)

Charem said:



			75p per A5 card is the cheapest so far, although they have a minimum order of 100 cards. A friend today said that she used to date someone in a printing company and they're still on good terms so we will see if we can get it cheaper from him.
		
Click to expand...

Oh....I say, an X can he do clanders too


----------



## CAYLA (22 November 2010)

CareyR said:



			OMG   Poor little Amy 

here she is tonight....






Click to expand...

I was a little shockedmy mam has only had a few tie out, the others a staff, another grey and a rott, not noce, I remember whe I first saw her, she had the sweetest prettiest little face, look at her now....lording it up, with her ten tog quilted coats

U wont feel sorry for her when she is grumping again
No wonder she brings her bowl, poor little mite.....is she still doing it?


----------



## Charem (22 November 2010)

CAYLA said:



			Oh....I say, an X can he do calanders too

Click to expand...

Yes funny enough he does, so I shall get her to ask on that front too....


----------



## dingle12 (22 November 2010)

Are you wanting just hoodies or do you want fleeces too? did you get my pm c with the company boss uses? i will happly do the posting if that helps?? or i can just send them to C to sort out.
If its easier c ring me if your online do you still have my home number?


----------



## littlemisslauren (22 November 2010)

Who do I have to PM about hoodys?? 
I want  a Large (for the boobies) black one please.... then if I love it I will stock up for the winter


----------



## FestiveSpirit (22 November 2010)

littlemisslauren said:



			Who do I have to PM about hoodys?? 
I want  a Large (for the boobies) black one please.... then if I love it I will stock up for the winter 

Click to expand...

Well now you are asking - I originally said PM me, then Cayla said PM her 

I was going to be nice and send Cayla a spreadsheet with all the info on nice and well organised, but...well.... nah, just send her a PM


----------



## FestiveSpirit (22 November 2010)

CAYLA said:



			I was a little shockedmy mam has only had a few tie out, the others a staff, another grey and a rott, not noce, I remember whe I first saw her, she had the sweetest prettiest little face, look at her now....lording it up, with her ten tog quilted coats

U wont feel sorry for her when she is grumping again
No wonder she brings her bowl, poor little mite.....is she still doing it?

Click to expand...

Little horror gets shouted at for grumping every single night, miserable little trollop that she is   Yup she picks up all the bowls every night, makes sure they are clean, and leaves them carelessly around for me to fall over


----------



## dingle12 (22 November 2010)

Are you doing calenders for 2012 then? the online ones ive found have 50% off and get them out soon. Do you want a few to sell on for 2011? ok now the site says they are free ????

http://www.vistaprint.co.uk/personalised-calendars.aspx?xnav=TsrItem


----------



## FestiveSpirit (22 November 2010)

Pix, I have forwarded your order PM to Cayla 

Suppose I'd better order one too


----------



## CAYLA (22 November 2010)

CareyR said:



			Pix, I have forwarded your order PM to Cayla 

Suppose I'd better order one too 

Click to expand...



Do I then PM then to Dinegy, as in the orders?

Dingey whats this re calanders? the only way I can see us selling them now is to add HHO dogs into them, for everyone here to buy? but maybe we/everyone are already buying enough?  what do ya mean free?


----------



## dingle12 (22 November 2010)

Click on the site and you will see  do you need me to do everything


----------



## CAYLA (22 November 2010)

dingle12 said:



			Click on the site and you will see  do you need me to do everything  

Click to expand...

Erm yes I do as a matter or fact

I did click, I saw nowt for free, I saw some lovely £4.99 calanders, it would be a nice idea to have some made to include everyones dogs if they submitted photos, obs everyone would purchase the calander their dog is in and we would have a fair few different ones made up to include everyones, I was also thinking would the horsie lot go for it and have their hossies in a calander?


----------



## dingle12 (22 November 2010)

http://www.vistaprint.co.uk/personalised-calendars.aspx?xnav=TsrItem

It says its free on this link ive just tried doing one but is says ive low resalution pics  

If anyone is any good with photos give me a clue about this resalution thing.


----------



## CAYLA (22 November 2010)

dingle12 said:



http://www.vistaprint.co.uk/personalised-calendars.aspx?xnav=TsrItem

It says its free on this link ive just tried doing one but is says ive low resalution pics  

If anyone is any good with photos give me a clue about this resalution thing.
		
Click to expand...

I have no idea, but the Xmas cards are a abrgain, and I think they custom pu the piccies on, could have some of them made with random rescue dogs with santa hats on or something, even to sell out next year.........what do u think?


----------



## FestiveSpirit (22 November 2010)

Dingle are you able to get any samples of the hoodies and fleeces?  I was just checking another canine charity website and their products are reasonably priced, but are rubbish quality  

I am absolutely sure yours are not, but if we are going to charge £20 for a hoodie I think we need to make sure it is OK?


----------



## dingle12 (22 November 2010)

Thats a good idea i should of gave you the site via pm everyone will be doing it now  i cannot use any of the photos i have of the rat bags as it says its low resalution (sp)  gutted


----------



## dingle12 (22 November 2010)

He needs to order them in but i do have a t-shirt and bosses daughter has a hoodie and i am sure its the same ones you would be getting. ( the yard im on is sponsored by Jeff banks so we all have the t shirts. He wont use fruit of the loom as he hates them. Ive washed my t shirt loads of times and its not faded or changed size.

These are them

http://absoluteapparel.co.uk/product/id/5857

I am sure if you pay a little bit more he will do one for you if you want to see them.


----------



## dingle12 (22 November 2010)

If you send me your address i will send you one of my polo shirts if you want he did the stitching on them.


----------



## Charem (22 November 2010)

CAYLA said:



			I have no idea, but the Xmas cards are a abrgain, and I think they custom pu the piccies on, could have some of them made with random rescue dogs with santa hats on or something, even to sell out next year.........what do u think?
		
Click to expand...

I too have just been looking at this website and the prices seemed too good to be true...and i'm afraid they are 

http://www.dooyoo.co.uk/online-shops/vistaprint-co-uk/1032269/

It's a scam


----------



## dingle12 (22 November 2010)

Thank you for looking into it more  thought it was too good to be true  will talk to my friend at fat club tomorrow she does the help the hero ones and see what prices she comes up with.


----------



## Pix (22 November 2010)

Oh my da uses absolute apparel as well as ralawise, I can vouch for hoodies ordered from there (assuming it's the same ones as me da buys in) they're very thick and soft inside, good for winter dog walking 

Of course I prefer hoodies with a zip down the middle but I think I'm pushing it now  *runs from the flaming torches*

ETS- Oooh er, Zooplus and pet supermarket are on easyfundraising. I can raise money while buying in his lordships bags of Arden Grange. Spanky!  WhoopsiiD is a genius for mentioning this site lol.


----------



## FestiveSpirit (22 November 2010)

Pix said:



			Oh my da uses absolute apparel as well as ralawise, I can vouch for hoodies ordered from there (assuming it's the same ones as me da buys in) they're very thick and soft inside, good for winter dog walking 

Of course I prefer hoodies with a zip down the middle but I think I'm pushing it now  *runs from the flaming torches*
		
Click to expand...

PIX  SHUT UP 

I've just checked Splash Clothing cos I have one of theirs, the ones they do are 350gm so slightly heavier than the first one on the AA link?

I have also got three mega-snuggly Notts Law School hoodies which are even better than the Splash ones, they are the Gilden ones shown?

http://absoluteapparel.co.uk/product/id/2099

Question - would we be better charging a bit more, and ordering the Gilden ones instead of the 300gm ones?


----------



## dingle12 (22 November 2010)

If people want zips can do those will have to have a look at the price. Im going off line now till tom if you want me to send one of my polo shirts to you so you can see the quality just let me know. 

I will see him on thurs as he is working away so just let me know what your wanting.

C you have my number if you need anything else


----------



## CAYLA (22 November 2010)

CareyR said:



			PIX  SHUT UP 

I've just checked Splash Clothing cos I have one of theirs, the ones they do are 350gm so slightly heavier than the first one on the AA link?

I have also got three mega-snuggly Notts Law School hoodies which are even better than the Splash ones, they are the Gilden ones shown?

http://absoluteapparel.co.uk/product/id/2099

Question - would we be better charging a bit more, and ordering the Gilden ones instead of the 300gm ones? 

Click to expand...

Suppose depends on the price? they do look thick? 

Ahh, its all too much, no wonder no one does this, is toooooo hard, the choices are to much

Dingey how long would it take to make your ones up? is thier a minimum order? if not I will order a few and me mam will wear them, she ain't fussed, and she needs clothes then I can see what they are like me sell.


----------



## dingle12 (22 November 2010)

When i go to the yard tom i will look and see how much the other brand is. I know he said to me today he only orders the ones ive said as the wash and dont change shape. Ive no idea if he has ever used the ones you have. I will get back to you when i have the book.


----------



## dingle12 (22 November 2010)

He says they will be at the yard in 24 hours so was going to do it fri and depending on his hours will have them to you within a week. I dont know min order as i just told him the numbers you gave me and he said there would be no postage cost on them.


----------



## Pix (22 November 2010)

Carey.... SHUT UP  I'm sure 300gm is fine. 300 sounds like a perfectly big number to me 

If he can get in a hoodie with a zip as an extra I will gladly pay extra for it, bloody dog ate my lovely Fear Factory one I got at a gig earlier in the year. GUTTED. I could have shipped him to Cayla at the time.


----------



## dingle12 (22 November 2010)

He can get what ever you want to order he has a trade account thats why they are cheaper then others and he is not charging much for the stitching. I will get the book from the yard tom and look at the other prices then fingers crossed it will all work out.


----------



## Charem (22 November 2010)

bl**dy hell are there any honest companies out there!!?? I have just come across another website with reasonable but not ridiculous prices and a professional website. Just to warn everyone, if your not buying from someone you know well...google the company for reviews and check several pages just to be sure!


----------



## Galupy (22 November 2010)

Ok ... what have I missed?  .  I'm going to post the calendar as a new thread and I will just resurrect it each time we have new voting, etc.  We want to make sure everyone looks at it.  Don't yell at me .


----------



## FestiveSpirit (22 November 2010)

dingle12 said:



			He can get what ever you want to order he has a trade account thats why they are cheaper then others and he is not charging much for the stitching. I will get the book from the yard tom and look at the other prices then fingers crossed it will all work out.
		
Click to expand...

Dingle you are absolutely brilliant, I shall shut up as Pix has said now 

Sorry


----------



## MurphysMinder (22 November 2010)

IF zip ones were available I would prefer one, struggle to put things on over my head due to a totally knackered shoulder. Could cope though if it is just going to be ordinary hoodies.   Sorry (tiptoes out of thread).


----------



## littlemisslauren (22 November 2010)

Carey - eat some cake and build up some natural insulation  
I had a look on the site for the hoodys and I saw the size guide on the bottom..... is that a chest measurment?? I'm easily confused (and have to factor for bosoms  )


----------



## CAYLA (22 November 2010)

littlemisslauren said:



			Carey - eat some cake and build up some natural insulation  
I had a look on the site for the hoodys and I saw the size guide on the bottom..... is that a chest measurment?? I'm easily confused (and have to factor for bosoms  )
		
Click to expand...



Me too


----------



## CAYLA (22 November 2010)

MurphysMinder said:



			IF zip ones were available I would prefer one, struggle to put things on over my head due to a totally knackered shoulder. Could cope though if it is just going to be ordinary hoodies.   Sorry (tiptoes out of thread).
		
Click to expand...


There are fleeces?


----------



## MurphysMinder (22 November 2010)

Wasn't sure if fleeces were being ordered or it was just a suggestion.  Only trouble is hay sticks to them  I will hang fire on sending you a pm till you see what the majority want, not the end of the world if I have a hoody, just involves a bit of contortionism to get it on.

Re sizes, presume those are chest sizes , a lot of hoodies and sweats come in men/unisex sizes.


----------



## CAYLA (22 November 2010)

Where is Vizzy by the way *hiding*


----------



## FestiveSpirit (22 November 2010)

CAYLA said:



			Where is Vizzy by the way *hiding*

Click to expand...

She should be here soon, she has just posted on FB


----------



## Vizslak (22 November 2010)

Im HERE!!!


----------



## FestiveSpirit (22 November 2010)

Oh great someone else to ask for a different sort of fleece/hoodie/whathaveyou


----------



## Vizslak (22 November 2010)

where is this size guide? I have missed pages of thread and cant be arsed to catch up. 
Its freezing in here I have run out of gas...on the coldest night so far this year, trust me!  Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## FestiveSpirit (22 November 2010)

The size guide is on one of the links - now I thought it was quite straightforward, size small is 34-36", that kind of thing?  But I'm not reposting the link you'll have to find it 

You numpty running out of gas, it is -2 tonight


----------



## Pix (22 November 2010)

CareyR said:



			The size guide is on one of the links - now I thought it was quite straightforward, size small is 34-36", that kind of thing?  But I'm not reposting the link you'll have to find it 

You numpty running out of gas, it is -2 tonight 

Click to expand...

You might think measuring things in inches is straightforward. I can only do hh for horses and then a load of variations on 'about ye big' whilst waggling my hands around.


----------



## Vizslak (22 November 2010)

where is the link please Carey?!! Im coooooooooooooollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllldddddddddddddddddddddd! 
Who do I pm for a hoody, I want one NOW small in blue not black are we having polo shirts? I like polo shirts Il have a small one of them in blue too if you are doing them? And I'll have a fleece if you are doing them i guess...small in...errrr....yes blue please!


----------



## littlemisslauren (22 November 2010)

http://absoluteapparel.co.uk/product/id/5857 There you go - I think that was the right link??


----------



## Galupy (23 November 2010)

So ... TFC removed my calendar thread saying it might not be permitted and he's looking into it.  You can see his post in Feedback, etc. where I asked for it to be stickied ... .


----------



## Pix (23 November 2010)

Oh, pants  AAD moves by far the most traffic to the site. Hhmmmm, would we be allowed forum sigs do you think? They don't necessarily have to have comp details on them, just the website details to get more people over there where they can see the comp stuff. I can resize and change the background colours of the logo quite quickly now, so could make a few different ones for people.


----------



## FestiveSpirit (23 November 2010)

Yup he has said forum sigs are OK as long as they dont mention the word competition - I was waiting for him to say that we cant use the forum as we have been doing as well  Over to FB I guess?


----------



## Pix (23 November 2010)

Oh dear, Just seen the latest post  I can see where they're coming from though with using HHO as a kind of admin base. Options are FB or MSN off the top of my head, although some people like Galupy are on a fairly different time zone so MSN probably wont work.

I'm pretty sure I could set up a free phb forum somewhere for us, and we could transfer the admin type chats over to that and just use this for updates. Will be at uni today from later on this aft until late evening, so give a chance to check it out and I'll let everyone know tonight if it's possible?


----------



## Pix (23 November 2010)

Ok, we now have a forum here http://adoptadognortheast.freeforums.org It's free so expect adverts 

If you want to use it rather than FB let me know and I'll do what needs doing in terms of managing access for everyone and making it look a bit nicer.

If you register try to use your HHO username if possible to make it less confusing. If it wont accept your current username as it's too short/long/illegal characters then alter it in an obvious kinda way please (I had to use PiratePix, Pix was too short). It's set at the moment to require admin to activate new accounts, I'll get on top of that and activate everyone this evening.


----------



## Galupy (23 November 2010)

Hi everyone - sorry, I've been sleeping.

Pix I think that's a great idea and then we can, as you said, use HHO to update people.  I'll try and register at lunch which is probably when I'll be able to check in again.


----------



## FestiveSpirit (23 November 2010)

Pix said:



			Ok, we now have a forum here http://adoptadognortheast.freeforums.org It's free so expect adverts 

If you want to use it rather than FB let me know and I'll do what needs doing in terms of managing access for everyone and making it look a bit nicer.

If you register try to use your HHO username if possible to make it less confusing. If it wont accept your current username as it's too short/long/illegal characters then alter it in an obvious kinda way please (I had to use PiratePix, Pix was too short). It's set at the moment to require admin to activate new accounts, I'll get on top of that and activate everyone this evening.
		
Click to expand...

Pix you really arent human you know, you are FAR too good at everything   What are you doing at uni, world domination by 2012? 

I have registered, thank you very much as usual


----------



## Lady La La (23 November 2010)

Pix you really are a genius! Have registered x


----------



## CAYLA (23 November 2010)

Did I miss somethig, was the calnder thing deleted or summit?

We should still beable to have sigs, lots of people have sigs of rescue links, and pix when I do the mail shots we should get more traffic, as Im planning on mailing all the people we have given dogs to, and its literally hundreds and hundreds

We still have this thread, not sure why it was removed though, there are plenty of thanks giving posts appear or looks at this or can u give to this, I understand there should not be a post for everything, but for a competition surely thats ok

Anyhow Im going for a shower I have just single handidly cleaned 30 dogs and 6 cats, and **** picked the whole area dogs where running in whilst I was cleaning (no wonder me mams back is fecked)


LMAO............thanx giving.....should have read "Just Giving"


----------



## Galupy (23 November 2010)

CAYLA said:



			LMAO............thanx giving.....should have read "Just Giving"

Click to expand...

I wondered how you knew it was Thanksgiving on Thursday ... .

Yes, my calendar thread was pulled and we're not allowed to put it on here.  Pix has already put it on the other site.  I'll try my best to post it again later once I'm on my other computer.


----------



## dingle12 (23 November 2010)

Right ive got the book 

Hoodies with zips 

http://absoluteapparel.co.uk/product/id/8355 will be about £14 

that hoodie that 310 gsm

http://absoluteapparel.co.uk/product/id/2099

Will be £14 i think. He does not know the quality of that make as he only uses the oabsalute own make.


was that it? just let me know whats happening 

If people want zips and others dont i dont think he will mind just ordering what you need  so you can do a mix order i really dont mind sorting it out and posting them to people if Cayla cannot be bothered  x


----------



## Pix (23 November 2010)

Right I'm home, dog walked, wine poured, food being pondered 

I've activated everyone that has registered on the new forum so far, I'll try my best to keep activating them quickly tonight, until I find out how to do it automatically via email  In order to avoid provoking TFC into banishing this thread, can we start to move all organizational discussions that way please. 

We thank you for you patience


----------



## CAYLA (23 November 2010)

dingle12 said:



			Right ive got the book 

Hoodies with zips 

http://absoluteapparel.co.uk/product/id/8355 will be about £14 

that hoodie that 310 gsm

http://absoluteapparel.co.uk/product/id/2099

Will be £14 i think. He does not know the quality of that make as he only uses the oabsalute own make.


was that it? just let me know whats happening 

If people want zips and others dont i dont think he will mind just ordering what you need  so you can do a mix order i really dont mind sorting it out and posting them to people if Cayla cannot be bothered  x
		
Click to expand...

Well dingey, u have surpassed yourself me dear, and I can be bothered, but being as organised as u, and the difference between a hoodie been delivered this year or next would be the "difference" my dear

Im happy to pre pay for the orders with u dingey, and cover postage obs the £14 ones will have to be sold out at a little more 23.99-24.99 summit like that? is this affordable with postage of about £1.50 I would think?.

If so and those who actually want them could they send their size and colour to Carey with your addy and she can forward to Dingle, or send them to dingle please, (then dingle can let me know what I owe, Im assuming till we have a paypal button and for clothing postage, then noone can pay, but im happy to pay and then everyone pay when the button is there? "I can only wear so many hoodies, and me tats wont fit into naything under L, so please dont forget about them will ya


----------



## FestiveSpirit (23 November 2010)

Ahem.  I have (correctly) posted on the new forum about this, as per our instructions 

Cayla you numpty get off here and get over there


----------



## CAYLA (23 November 2010)

Galupy said:



			I wondered how you knew it was Thanksgiving on Thursday ... .

Yes, my calendar thread was pulled and we're not allowed to put it on here.  Pix has already put it on the other site.  I'll try my best to post it again later once I'm on my other computer.
		
Click to expand...

Lol, was typing rahter fast, was a little annoyed at calander thingy being taken away, IMO it was no "another" adopt a dog over load as it was a competition


----------



## CAYLA (23 November 2010)

CareyR said:



			Ahem.  I have (correctly) posted on the new forum about this, as per our instructions 

Cayla you numpty get off here and get over there 

Click to expand...



Where.............exactly am I going


----------



## Pix (23 November 2010)

adoptadognortheast.freeforums.org


----------



## dingle12 (23 November 2010)

Can you please allow me on the other fourm ive registered just waiting for email.  will sort it all out over there  why dont we set a date for all orders to be in then work from there?


----------



## Pix (25 November 2010)

Just a quick note on the AADNE forum! We've had access requests from user names we don't recognise. For now these usernames have restricted access to the public parts of the forum. If you've registered with a different name to your usual HHO one (or if you suspect I've not looked properly at the account verification email- which is quite likely ) then please send me a PM here or at AADNE and I shall rectify the situation!

Likewise, if you had access to the admin bit yesterday, but don't have access today please do the same. Sorting access involves lots of scrolling down and ticking, I've probably missed a couple of people despite double checking. Thanks!


----------



## dingle12 (25 November 2010)

If anyone is wanting a hoodie please PM me what your wanting and your address. Thanks

People who are on the other fourm just do it over there.


----------



## Stroppy_mare 73 (30 November 2010)

Yup, she is genius!  

I have managed to convince a good friend, well possibly blackmail/bribe, who is an amazing animal artist to donate a portrait for "the cause" 

Cayla is working on the details, but possibly a donation will get you in the draw to win a pastel or oil portrait of your hound or horse!!! 

Once the details of how to give, how much etc are sorted will start a thread so you can see some examples of her work & who she is etc.  She has sold all over the world and her work is amazing, including her cartoons, they will crack you up! I couldn't normally afford a pic from her but again being in possession of incriminating photos  works & I am lucky enough to have some of her work

Hopefully this will help to swell the coffers for a really good cause, I can never get over the way some folks look after, or don't, their animals.  It is beyond me. And one lucky person will get a picture to treasure for ever.

She has also mentioned that she would be happy to donate a proportion of any commissions too.  Amazing what these photos & a few bottles of good red can do

Details to follow......


----------



## CAYLA (30 November 2010)

Fabby doooooooooooooooo

Stroppy mare as u an an adopter dogger minion u also need to become part of the team here and repeat that fab post above here

adoptadognortheast.freeforums.org


----------



## Stroppy_mare 73 (30 November 2010)

Why do I get the feeling I need to say Yes boss!! 

No problemo....  Except with my frozen brain cells I can't get the link to work

Will go try again...


----------



## CAYLA (30 November 2010)

Stroppy_mare 73 said:



			Why do I get the feeling I need to say Yes boss!! 

No problemo....  Except with my frozen brain cells I can't get the link to work

Will go try again...
		
Click to expand...

I jsut copy and paste it into the google bar thingy.


----------



## CalllyH (4 January 2011)

ooooo I see Lucys been rehomed - she is so lovely, I wish I had time for a god ( I would have snapped her up


----------



## CorvusCorax (4 January 2011)

If you don't have time for a god, there's always canine company, Cally


----------



## CAYLA (9 January 2011)

CaveCanem said:



			If you don't have time for a god, there's always canine company, Cally  

Click to expand...


LMFAO, she makes worse typos than me.........but def funnier


----------



## Galupy (25 January 2011)

Hi everyone - 

We have decided to relaunch a general calendar contest to replace the Olympic themed contest.  We'll be posting more details in the next couple of days on the website (link in my sig) or on the other side so keep a look out for both.

In the meantime, get sorting out those photos you want to enter - I've seen some lovely photos posted on here so now is the chance to show them off again.  Especially as with the new contest comes the ability to enter three photos for £5 and if your photo doesn't win one of the two calendar slots each month it will be automatically entered into the next month's voting until either the contests are over or it wins a slot.

Entries and voting begin soon so don't delay in getting those photos sorted out and ready to enter once the information is posted!


----------



## Galupy (30 January 2011)

Okay everyone, we've launched the new calendar comp and you can access the details here:

http://www.adoptadognortheast.co.uk/p/2012-calendar-competition.html

I am going to enter the beagles, so unless you want beagles to feature heavily in the calendar, enter now!  Of course, if you secretly love beagles and wish you had one (), don't enter and then I can have a calendar of my dogs all to myself and you can have pin-up beagles.  Muwahhhaaahaaahaa! 

Voting for February's entries will begin February 7th so enter asap.


----------



## CAYLA (30 January 2011)

Soz, I noticed this after I posted, I thought u and pix meant I have to post, where u just asking me to check it?


----------



## Galupy (30 January 2011)

It was an FYI, but it's okay, we understand .


----------



## Galupy (5 February 2011)

Entries are now posted here: http://www.adoptadognortheast.co.uk/p/voting-zone.html.  Voting begins Monday!

Entries are accepted at any time.  If it is after the current month's voting has begun, we'll put them into the following month's voting.


----------



## Galupy (20 February 2011)

Voting continues!  While some of us feel like "Billy no mates" compared to a certain person *cough cough*, two spots are available this month and future months.  A new competition will also begin on March 1 so if you haven't entered a photo yet and are interested in getting in the mix, make your donation at http://www.adoptadognortheast.co.uk/ and email you photos (3 photos for every $5 you donate and non-winners are automatically entered into future months voting) to calendar.aadne@gmail.com.


----------



## Galupy (28 February 2011)

Today is the last day of voting for the February voting of the 2012 AADNE calendar competition. A new month starts soon (Pix or I will post when it is live for voting to begin) and we've had some fantastic new entries so make sure you take a look and cast your vote. See information above for more information or follow the link in my siggie .


----------



## Louby (2 March 2011)

Awwwww Boris is on!!  Thank you.
Please vote for Boris


----------



## Skippys Mum (3 March 2011)

My boys are nearly famous.  Is it really bad form to tout for votes here? (I may, just possibly, have been emailing just about everyone I know)

Vote Splash (he is a rescue dog so would suit a rescue dog calendar *okay, slinks off to shut up now*)


----------



## MurphysMinder (3 March 2011)

You can tout for votes wherever you like,  the more people know about AADNE the better, particularly if some of them feel inclined to make a donation, or even have a dog.


----------



## Galupy (30 March 2011)

Surprise - a post from me about the calendar!  I think it's all I ever post about these days because I've been traveling for work and not on here much at all.

Anyway, it's getting towards the end of the month and so that means two more winners will be crowned and that means new voting to begin in April.

So ... get your last minute votes in and get ready for a new month's voting and touting ... maybe my beagles will get a vote or two this time? 

Follow the link in my signature for more information about the calendar competition ...


----------



## Pix (3 June 2011)

Just a quick note for those involved in the calendar/general fundraising and support; there is a thread on the other forum I need you all to look at and offer ideas with re: printing the calendars and the cover competition. Cheers


----------



## Galupy (4 June 2011)

Pix said:



			Just a quick note for those involved in the calendar/general fundraising and support; there is a thread on the other forum I need you all to look at and offer ideas with re: printing the calendars and the cover competition. Cheers 

Click to expand...


As Pix said ^^ Opinions needed on the dark side please .  We have a few ideas now we are discussing and it would be great to get your thoughts - especially important if you are already a monthly winner or a monthly entrant as a couple of the ideas involve you ... .


----------

